# L.'s Riverside Resort



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 13, 2008)

History of L.'s Hunting and Fishing Camp Squaw Lake Minnesota



> ...L.'s Hunting and Fishing Camp has been in the family since 1937 when Eino and Ellen L. operated Squaw Lake's Grocery Store, Dance Hall and all of the Riverside Cabins....


----------



## matt01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks nice. I always liked Minnesota.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 13, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> History of L.'s Hunting and Fishing Camp Squaw Lake Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> > ...L.'s Hunting and Fishing Camp has been in the family since 1937 when Eino and Ellen L. operated Squaw Lake's Grocery Store, Dance Hall and all of the Riverside Cabins....



Looks cool....

Y'know, though, I could be wrong, but if my last name was L., I'm pretty sure I wouldn't name my son Eino.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 13, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > History of L.'s Hunting and Fishing Camp Squaw Lake Minnesota
> ...



You've never heard of Eino L.?!

Eino L. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 13, 2008)

Rich - were Eino and Ellen your great-grandparents? Perhaps you could take over the family business after you retire from the USMC and allow some of these PB pastors to stay for free - or at least at a substantial discount?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 13, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> Rich - were Eino and Ellen your great-grandparents? Perhaps you could take over the family business after you retire from the USMC and allow some of these PB pastors to stay for free - or at least at a substantial discount?



Nobody I'm related to (as far as I know). L. is apparently a more common name in Minnesota with more Finnish immigrants (that must have preferred the climate). My grandfather (Sulo) ended up in New London, CT.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 13, 2008)

Dance Hall! Awright! I'm coming.... we can all learn the Macareno with the Leinos! 

Sorry Rich, that just set me to howling.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 14, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



This 1/4 Finn is sad to report that he's never heard of Eino L.... my grandmother is from the Finnish community in the Ballard district of Seattle - no ties that I know of to the Minnesota Finnish immigrants.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 14, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> This *1/4 Finn* is sad to report that he's never heard of Eino L.... my grandmother is from the Finnish community in the Ballard district of Seattle - no ties that I know of to the Minnesota Finnish immigrants.



You too? My paternal grandfather was 100% Finnish. Ironically, with all the mostly Irish grandparents I have, I'm actually more Irish than Finnish by a small margin. Unfortunately, I never really knew my paternal grandfather. We moved so much growing up that I only saw him twice for a short time before I graduated from high school. The most Finnish thing about me is my last name.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 14, 2008)

Eino L.
Eino L.
Eino L.



Sort of rolls of the tongue don't it! 

......It's fun just typing it too!


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 14, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > This *1/4 Finn* is sad to report that he's never heard of Eino L.... my grandmother is from the Finnish community in the Ballard district of Seattle - no ties that I know of to the Minnesota Finnish immigrants.
> ...



 My 100% Finnish grandmother married my 100% Irish grandmother - so my Mom is half-and-half exactly. My Dad was born of parents both from Cornwall (my grandfather on Dad's side was born in Cornwall, while my grandmother was born of Cornish folks in Montana) - so he's 100% Cornish. All this to say that students, when they find this out, are quick to report that I really am half corny. But, as national backgrounds seem to go in this country, it's odd to be composed of so few national streams...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 14, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Looks nice. I always liked Minnesota.



That is right because Minnesota rocks!!! You know why its always windy in Minnesota...because Iowa blows!  (I kid).

L. is a Finnish name. My wife's grandfather has the last name Leinonen and he speaks/reads/writes Finnish. You will find those Finnish names all over here. 

Are you visiting this place or something? It is raining here and cold - in the 50's today with no signs of letting up.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> *My 100% Finnish grandmother married my 100% Irish grandmother*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 14, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice. I always liked Minnesota.
> ...



Peter,

My last name is L.. It was more amusing than anything because it's rare to run into other L.'s (except in Finland or Minnesota).


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 15, 2008)

A Finn in Virginia - talk about out of place.  You should come visit!

One more place - the UP Michigan is lousy with Finns. They have the Finlandia University there, Finland everything up there. Beautiful area and very quiet area.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 15, 2008)

Ivan said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > *My 100% Finnish grandmother married my 100% Irish grandmother*



Father. Grand FATHER. Urp.


----------

